# modern middle aged woman visiting Sharjah Jan.09



## winterwoman (Nov 25, 2008)

Never thought about visiting, but here I go.....
My friends work during the day, and I'm wondering what I might do in Sharjah during January 09. 

Walking will be my mode of transport, unless there is a bicycle available.( not even sure if the weather will allow that)

any suggestions?

Bird watching, literary group discussion? Lecture?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I would be afraid for my very life on a bicycle here. 

The UAE isn't really set up for walking either. It's better to take a taxi. I think Dubai is more interesting than Sharjah so you might want to fight the traffic and visit Dubai.


----------



## winterwoman (Nov 25, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> I would be afraid for my very life on a bicycle here.
> 
> The UAE isn't really set up for walking either. It's better to take a taxi. I think Dubai is more interesting than Sharjah so you might want to fight the traffic and visit Dubai.


What about public transport....?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

no such thing dear. you have to take taxis.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i mean, there is *some* public transport (buses) but I they are not very nice, not very reliable, and I think you would freak out with all those men around you. I certainly would not take a bus here in a million years!


----------



## winterwoman (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay....what about things to do with nature, the environment, bird watching groups
Walking near the sea? 
This will be my first visit to the middle east, I'm hoping it will leave me with a positive memory. 
Just returned from a week in NYC love that place......
I'll be staying around the University in Sharjah.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

get a copy of the dubai explorer and time out dubai, I think that is your best guide to find all the events that are going around the dates you come. you can try the desert safari too. not sure there are any bird watching groups here (to be honest there are not many birds either!). A walk by the beach of course is always nice!! 

Now, I don´t want to rain on the parade but in my opinion one of the greatest things about NY is all the culture and museums, so on that I am afraid you will be dissapointed! Dubai is a very new emirate, not much history to see! There are also very few museums (actually I only know about one). So, again, get a copy of dubai explorer and time out dubai to see what other activities you can do during your visit.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ps of course there are some beautiful mosques and you also should visit the traditional souqs for a taste of the real Dubai.


----------



## winterwoman (Nov 25, 2008)

DizzyIzzy

Well thankyou....yes NYC is all about the culture, and the lively environment...
I'll see about these publications.....

I'm getting a bit dubious.....what keeps you there?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well, the international experience I am getting is looking very good on my resume  for me is like%2


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, there is a museum in Sharjah, have a look on google. My hubby visited recently and really enjoyed Sharjah.


----------



## winterwoman (Nov 25, 2008)

One museum...in Sharjah....
I'd better really start studying the history of the area....All this money, and one museum?

I've never been too impressed with money, or ever had the desire to have a whack of it....
Soooooo....I suppose I'm in for a huge eye-opener
No public transport so to speak, no recycling I hear, poor wages, and no rights for workers in the non-professional fields

Please give me some hope ex-pats


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

winterwoman said:


> One museum...in Sharjah....
> I'd better really start studying the history of the area....All this money, and one museum?
> 
> I've never been too impressed with money, or ever had the desire to have a whack of it....
> ...


I live in Sharjah and actually like it- it is full of history and culture.

Here is a list of the museums here-( there is more than 1!!)
There is also a fantastic wildlife centre and a brilliant aquarium.
There is also a Heritage museum and an archeology museum.

Sharjah is rich in tradition and culture- its not as liberal as Dubai- and we prefer that.

Sharjah Museums Department

Enjoy.


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

And just to add onto the last post, if you are into walking, the Buhaira (lake) is a lovey walk. You can continue the walk down to Qanat Al Qasba. www.qaq.ae . In January the weather will be just right for it!

Then not far from here is Mamzar Park, huge big park, and beaches too.

Sharjah is not all bad! I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Why will you be in Sharjah in the first place?


----------



## winterwoman (Nov 25, 2008)

alli said:


> Why will you be in Sharjah in the first place?


Visiting a friend, and they offered a visit, during my very long visit
Why do you ask?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just make sure you where the proper attire, skimpy bikini's and flashing loads of flesh is the absolute norm, and you wouldn't want to feel out of place would you ​


----------



## winterwoman (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes well, I left my skimpy bikini back in the 80's sometime frankly Andy....
I usually try and fit in, but not sure how comfortable I'd feel in the regalia of a long garb...doesn't suit my personality...but if I had to I would....

I'm usually not a beach sort of person.....when I travel....
I live on a very Historic river in Canada, and gaze out to beautiful islands, and very old trees, dotting the water....This morning I woke to the many trees on the perimeter of my property, laden with the white stuff....gorgeous.....I do wear a bikini top when I canoe, most of the summer.....and a strong pair of shorts


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

winterwoman said:


> and a strong pair of shorts


Bit much information going on there.....


----------

